# Mint or Fedora 10 KDE for new Linux user



## NinkobEi (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I just picked up a laptop and I am wanting to replace the evil windows Vista with a kinder, gentler operating system, ala Linux. I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on which would be the better distro to choose: Mint (kde version if they got it) or Fedora 10. Also, what are the advantages of kde over gnome?

Also, the laptop is a Turion Rm72 (amd 64bit) - can I run a 64bit distro or do I have to settle for 32 bit? I've read linux doesnt support amd 64s or something similar..


----------



## Stephen (Jan 6, 2009)

The only advantage of KDE over Gnome really is that it looks 1000x better! Oh and I think that Dolphin is the best file browser on the face of the earth!

imo I would much rather Fedora but it takes more knowledge than Mint.

If you want KDE you could try Kubuntu 8.10, that's what I'm using!

I have an Athlon 64 (64 bit) and my openSUSE 11.1 64 bit disc works fine.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2009)

I prefer Fedora. It really isn't any harder to use than (K)ubunbtu at all. In fact, it's more compatible with software found in the wild than the Ubuntu derivatives.

All you need to do is add the Livna repository, and you'll pretty much have everything you'll need.

And it doesn't matter if you want 32 or 64bit, really. Your computer should be compatible with both. 32bit is a little easier to deal with, imo.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 6, 2009)

alright thanks. I'm downloading the fedora 64 kde live cd now


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2009)

+1 on using fedora and kde. if you have 4 gigs of ram then you will want the x64 version but if not then just go with x32.


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 6, 2009)

fedora is horrible for new Linux users. i always recommend Mepis or Elive. (more so mepis as its a bit more normal)  whatever you pic make sure its .DEB based. if you stick with linux long enough you will end up there anyways.


----------



## v-zero (Jan 6, 2009)

You should have gone with Mint, Fedora is a PITA for new users...


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 7, 2009)

so far it has been a pain, yes. I've had to reinstall it a few times... I changed some desktop viewing setting and for some reason it turned my whole screen black except for the outlines of window boxes. lol. This time I'm going to use the package manager as much as I can first... also, I installed Livna (2.3kb file or something) but no idea how to use it. link?

also, any helpful links/bookmarks you guys have would be appreciated. the only one I have is from a sticky a few posts up that is the IBM linux exam thing...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 7, 2009)

fedora IMO is only slightly more challenging that ubuntu. as long as you read through the docs you shouldnt have a problem getting the proper drivers running.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2009)

Zedicus said:


> fedora is horrible for new Linux users. i always recommend Mepis or Elive. (more so mepis as its a bit more normal)  whatever you pic make sure its .DEB based. if you stick with linux long enough you will end up there anyways.





v-zero said:


> You should have gone with Mint, Fedora is a PITA for new users...



I disagree. Fedora is almost as easy as Ubuntu to use. It only require a couple extra steps, and has better automatic configuration recovery than most distros, for when you do screw it up. And there is no benefit to using a deb distro over an rpm distro.

@Ninko - here is a quick guide on installing Livna. http://rpm.livna.org/ If you already have the rpm, a double click should get it started.

And use the Add/remove Programs applet to search and install programs. It's an easier to use front end for the package manager.

Once Livna is installed, it is just as good as Ubuntu and the likes in terms of ease of use, but a hell of a lot more standardized for when you do get proficient in Linux.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 8, 2009)

ok guys, what am I doing wrong? I install Fedora fine..run it fine. Update fine. Reboot Fine. then when I reboot for a 3rd time I keep getting horrible errors that require me to re-install! ( of course I install a few things such as WINE and flash) Using Fedora 10 Gnome, btw..but the problem has also happened w/ KDE

After the blue bars load
tty4 main process ending, respawning...(or something similar) 

ForceXPAon: 0
ForceXPAon: 0
ForceXPAon: 0
ForceXPAon: 0

 keeps popping up whenever I try to boot the PC. I'm on my 5th+ install and its really getting annoying...any thoughts?

Do I need to try the 32 bit version?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> ok guys, what am I doing wrong? I install Fedora fine..run it fine. Update fine. Reboot Fine. then when I reboot for a 3rd time I keep getting horrible errors that require me to re-install! ( of course I install a few things such as WINE and flash) Using Fedora 10 Gnome, btw..but the problem has also happened w/ KDE
> 
> After the blue bars load
> tty4 main process ending, respawning...(or something similar)
> ...



unless youve got 4 gigs of ram go with the 32 bit version. however i dont think that is the root cause of the problem. it seems like an X issue which means most likely your GPU drivers arent acting properly with your setup.


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 8, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> unless youve got 4 gigs of ram go with the 32 bit version. however i dont think that is the root cause of the problem. it seems like an X issue which means most likely your GPU drivers arent acting properly with your setup.



this isnt windows, if you CAN use a 64 bit distro DO use a 64 bit distro.

as for you problem at the bootloader menu do you have an option for like a single user kernel or any sort of repair mode kernel? i dont know if fedora does this but most other distros do.

if so boot it. and see if you can get a working comand line booted. we can go from there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2009)

Zedicus said:


> this isnt windows, if you CAN use a 64 bit distro DO use a 64 bit distro.
> 
> as for you problem at the bootloader menu do you have an option for like a single user kernel or any sort of repair mode kernel? i dont know if fedora does this but most other distros do.
> 
> if so boot it. and see if you can get a working comand line booted. we can go from there.



IMO going with the x32 OS is much easier for a linux noob because he wont have to hassle with adding extra software and drivers. plus i dont believe the x64 version will give him any benefit at all on his laptop.


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 8, 2009)

in a well maintained distro there is nothing in the 32 bit that is not in the 64 bit.  in linux 64 bit has been out and usable for a long time now.

what im saying is if there is a 'hassle' with software and drivers with a 64 bit install of your distro, then said distro is behind the times. (as always there are a few exceptions but heck theres even 64-bit flash plugin now, but the wrapper for 64 bit worked seamlessly for years so even that wasnt an issue)


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 8, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it seems like an X issue which means most likely your GPU drivers arent acting properly with your setup.



The video card is an HD3200, so should I skip updating the video drivers via the linux update and try directly installing the ATI drivers? (using the ATI downloaded .run file) or just leave them alone completely? Of course I'd like to enable compiz effects, but at the same time I want a stable system.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> The video card is an HD3200, so should I skip updating the video drivers via the linux update and try directly installing the ATI drivers? (using the ATI downloaded .run file) or just leave them alone completely? Of course I'd like to enable compiz effects, but at the same time I want a stable system.



if you install the ati drivers from their site you may find a conflict in xorg. make sure you read through the directions before attempting this just so you have an idea of which lines in the xorg that you will have to change. it shouldnt be a big deal really. on the other hand, your gpu shouldnt be experiencing this issue. have you checked compatibility with your motherboard?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you install the ati drivers from their site you may find a conflict in xorg. make sure you read through the directions before attempting this just so you have an idea of which lines in the xorg that you will have to change. it shouldnt be a big deal really. on the other hand, your gpu shouldnt be experiencing this issue. have you checked compatibility with your motherboard?



the video is integrated, so in theory it shouldnt conflict with the mother board. I havent checked mobo/linux compatabilities.. 

I'm trying again except this time I'm not updating the "nouveau" x-org display drivers and will be sticking with the base Fedora ATI drivers..they seem to work.

also, I'm trying to get my desktop effects to work and tried installing: 

yum install xorg-x11-drv-radeonhd

but so far it hasnt seemed to work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2009)

unfortunately i only remember working with nvidia cards that were integrated. i had to install a specific program/driver set to get all my effects working. 

just to be on the safe side check compatability of your mobo chipset and the OS. ive noticed sometimes that the chipset is supported yet it leaves out a few things.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 9, 2009)

*sniff* looks like I got things to work.. at least thus far. got my network enabled, flash plugins and tons of repos and (what I think is my ati drivers). I think you were right about the incompatible video drivers, Rhino...by not "Updating," via auto update, video drivers I have kept the pc alive through several reboots now. thanks again

For reference, the video driver that I havent updated is the Xorg X11 Nouveau Video Driver.

edit: however, I am getting semi-choppy video(avi) playback..guess I will have to wait for ATI to release better linux drivers?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 9, 2009)

Video playback problems in Linux usually aren't graphics card related.

I'm using Kubuntu and I had terrible dvd playback but looking on the Ubuntu site I had to download some package (lib...something it had the number 2 in it too) and then configure something. Can't remember much soz


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> *sniff* looks like I got things to work.. at least thus far. got my network enabled, flash plugins and tons of repos and (what I think is my ati drivers). I think you were right about the incompatible video drivers, Rhino...by not "Updating," via auto update, video drivers I have kept the pc alive through several reboots now. thanks again
> 
> For reference, the video driver that I havent updated is the Xorg X11 Nouveau Video Driver.
> 
> edit: however, I am getting semi-choppy video(avi) playback..guess I will have to wait for ATI to release better linux drivers?



have you run the glxgears program that is sort of a quick benchmark to see if your drivers are working? also, you may need to download some library files to improve dvd playback. i always had issues with that as well.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2009)

Watch adding a bunch of repos. Sometimes they aren't compatible with each other. As far as DVD and AVI playback, install VLC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2009)

uh, got a linux box back up and running with fedora 10. i installed livna but it is nowhere to be found. edit: i realized it is in the repos now but i cant install my nvidia drivers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2009)

can someone check for me if kmod-nvidia is still in livna? it is telling me no file.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 12, 2009)

fc10 is fail on my machine. fc9 works fine and i get all the nvidia drivers running like i did a few months ago. but upgrading to 10 destroys the x server. i guess in 10 they got rid of xorg and decided to go with a new method. guess ill go back to ubuntu for now.


----------



## xfire (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-test-list/2006-February/msg01565.html
might help you


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> can someone check for me if kmod-nvidia is still in livna? it is telling me no file.



I just searched nvidia when looking for drivers.


----------

